# Pet travel



## aliced7 (Oct 12, 2011)

We're wanting to get our two Spanish cats to the UK. And have recently found out it costs a fortune! Thay've had their jabs, it's just the actual travel that needs sorting now. 

Has anyone got any recommendations of how to do it relatively affordably?

Cheers


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Drive them yourself is the cheapest I know of.


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

aliced7 said:


> We're wanting to get our two Spanish cats to the UK. And have recently found out it costs a fortune! Thay've had their jabs, it's just the actual travel that needs sorting now.


Does that include a valid rabis antibody bloodtest?

We have used Pet Transportation, Pet Transport, Pet Couriers, Cat and Dog, England, UK, Spain, Ireland - Easypet and were very happy!

Otherwise it's fly them over with you on the plane or drive yourself.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

€39.50 per cat on Brittany Ferries from Santander or Bilbao. 

Brittany Ferries - Full PETS Travel Scheme Details - Helpful Information


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

There are many companies that transport animals by road so its worth ringing round. As others have mentioned though taking them on the ferry is the cheapest option for the actual cat, but obviously means you going with them so could be an expensive option.

Have you looked at flying them? The airlines can send them alone as cargo (some airlines) and it goes by weight so if they are small cats it may be a route worth exploring!


----------



## bobbylennox (Jul 13, 2011)

we recently had our dog flown over, including her passport, dog carrier and flights it cost €1,000+ to have her flown from Dublin to Frankfurt (bizarrely) then to Madrid with Lufhtansa. its quite stressful and expensive, as someone mentioned above, if you can just drive over. some quotes from pet couriers were astronomical.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

We drove our dog over to UK and back on the Santander Ferry, she was absolutely fine. I was a bit 

I know flying them is expensive and the ones I know one that did do it would never do it again, I am sure some folk must be happy with it but they were not. I would not consider it for my wee dog. There are as said many pet carriers out there, I don't know anyone that has used them. You read the bad experiences not seen many reported good ones but again folks like to spread bad news rather than good. 

You can use the tunnel also.


----------



## Hybr!d (Oct 9, 2011)

Iberia let you have them in the cabin, when i checked dogs were $100.

Add a pet carrier at 50 euros?

Dont get a travel company to act as middleman, DIY!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

Copied from PetTravel.com PET TRAVEL NEWS - SMALL PETS

If your pet is small enough to fit in a carrier, which goes beneath your seat this, is far and away your best bet for a safe worry free trip. Most of the major airlines are still accepting one pet per cabin at an average cost of $100.00 to $300.00. 

1. You must make a reservation well in advance as only one or two pets per flight are allowed.
2. Your pet carrier must fit under the seat, the best ones are manufactured by SturdiBag and Sherpa and can be purchased online at PetTravelStore.com 

Also look at this ...Pet Policy Iberia Airlines - Iberia Airlines Pets - Fly with a Dog or Cat - Pet Travel

Which airports you can fly from I do not know, there are only a few in UK that allow pets in I think.


----------



## stonehenge lass (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi, we have just moved to Madrid from the UK and used EasyPet to transport our cat out here. They collected him from home, and we met them out here when we flew. It cost £298 all in, they took his carrier, bed etc and passport. They have a base in the South of Spain (I think) and a base in Maidstone, Kent. So they travel between the UK and Spain quite frequently. They kept us updated throughout his travel via France and eurotunnel. We had a quote of nearly £700 from an airline pet travel service too which was far too expensive. Google the company and I'm sure you'll find their details.


----------

